# Paddle Recommendations



## Woodrow (Feb 5, 2009)

My wife and I spending the majority of our time inshore fishing along the NC coast. After 10 years our paddles are pretty and worn. 

What are some good paddles on the market to consider?

Thanks


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

I have the Kayakcity pro series 230 wich runs around $119. Fiberglass paddle. Not cheep but not expensive. Light weight.


----------



## Woodrow (Feb 5, 2009)

Papa-T said:


> I have the Kayakcity pro series 230 wich runs around $119. Fiberglass paddle. Not cheep but not expensive. Light weight.


Thanks. I am looking for something light and something under 150.00


----------



## Scooter (Mar 6, 2005)

I love my Bending Branches Angler Ace. I am using it with a Native Watercraft Ultimate FX 15 ft for inshore, duck hunting creeks and swamps, etc. here in NC. Super light, durable, adjustable, long enough to use standing. Sorry, don't remember the exact price, but I got mine on-line somewhere searching around the internet stores at a great price on-sale.

Scooter


----------



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)

I have 2 pairs of carbon fiber paddles. One costed about $180 on sale and the other was $300. Rememeber you get what you pay for! I have backup paddles bought for $50.


----------



## greg12345 (Jan 8, 2007)

For under 150 I would recommend AT Paddles Pursuit angler paddle. carbon fiber shaft, fiberglass blades. Have had this paddle for 4 years now and have paddled it hard, holding up fine, light and a pleasure to paddle. Much nicer ones available from bending branches or werner but this is a good one for <150.


----------

